# California Coolers



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Any old school people remember California Coolers from the 80s??? My wife was at the liquor store earlier this afternoon and as she was walking past the cooler, she spotted a 6 pack of California Coolers!! She's heard the stories of my brother and I drinking a lot of them when we were in high school, so she bought them. 

Just an FYI, they are not the same!!! These are a wine spritzer type of crap and not the stuff legendary nights were made of. I was excited and now I'm sorely disappointed.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Let's not overlook Calvin Coolers, and of course Bartles & James. "Thank you for your support."

AAAUUUGHH!! Flashbacks! Make them stop!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sun Country were also really big back then. Can you believe they sold 2 liter bottles of coolers??? I loved those days!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

It's never the same so many years later...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Any old school people remember California Coolers from the 80s??? My wife was at the liquor store earlier this afternoon and as she was walking past the cooler, she spotted a 6 pack of California Coolers!! She's heard the stories of my brother and I drinking a lot of them when we were in high school, so she bought them.
> 
> Just an FYI, they are not the same!!! These are a wine spritzer type of crap and not the stuff legendary nights were made of. I was excited and now I'm sorely disappointed.


I guess I was about 14 or so when I got drunk drinking a 2 liter bottle of the orange (yes out of the bottle) and than spliting a four pack of the brand new red ones that haven't came out in the 2 liter bottles yet. Did I get sick? Lets just say I will never drink another wine cooler the rest of my life!


----------

